# Mccormick W-6



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

I have noticed on the W-6 that on the engine frame some are a cast and others are channel. Was there a certain time frame that they switched or did it depend on the lant that they were made. Would enjoy your feed back on this,
Thanks
caseman-d:driving: :flowersmi :band:


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Caseman, the w6's all had the cast frame until the "SUPER W6-TA" in 1954. When they built the TA model, they went to the chanel frame. As with the M-TA's, all '54s were Super W6 TA's weather they had the TA option or not.

BTW, the TA stands for Torque Amplifier. This was a set of planetary gears that replaced the input shaft of the transmission, thus giving two gears in every transmision speed, and was shift on the fly, by means of a clutch that released the planetary housing.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

I know I have seen pictures of the W-6 with chanel frame that weren't SW-6TA's. Maybe they were just a SW-6. I will see if I can't find a picture and serial number of one., thanks for the reply,
caseman-d


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2004)

According to Guy Fay's book "Farmall Letter Series Tractors" the late Super W-6 had a channel frame while early supers had cast iron tub frame.

There is a picture of a Super W-6 LP w/channel frame that he refers to as "very desirable."

Hope this helps!


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Steven, thanks for clearing that up!:thumbsup:


----------

